# LeBron In The NFL? A Fantasy Based In Reality



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Mark Murphy hasn't merely witnessed the finest receivers of his generation. He has experienced them.
> 
> Murphy's 11-year career at strong safety was good enough to get him into the Green Bay Packers' Hall of Fame. He has covered, tackled and occasionally been scorched by legends.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4194437


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

High School to the NFL I doubt it, but LeBron could step on an NFL field right now and be one of the better WR's in the league. He is just an amazing athlete.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I think that he could have very easily gone straight to the professionals. Still, I can't help but feel that this is a tad bit of old news.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

All the WR or TE talk, I always thought about what he could do at DE if he learned proper techniques and such. Imagine him coming off the edge.


----------



## Tricky Relativity (Jun 8, 2009)

Hell, why not quarterback? Imagine LeBron running a bootleg?


----------

